# RAID 1 e senha do root

## fredhardest

Pessoal,

Fiz a instalacão do Gentoo para RAID 1 seguindo o tutorial http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

Só que o burrão aqui, esqueceu de alterar a senha do root antes de dar reboot.

Tem como alterar essa senha sem ter que reconfigurar tudo de novo?

Já aproveitando e perguntando, se eu precisar fazer alguma alteracão bootando pelo cd, como eu recupero tudo o que ja foi instalado?

Pergunto, porque é a terceira vez que instalei o Gentoo em RAID 1

A primeira vez deu errado e quando bootei pelo cd tive que montar os /dev/md outra vez e o que eu já tinha feito não apareceu na particão depois de montada.

Tem alguma forma de se recuperar a instalacão feita em RAID 1 quando boota pelo cd?

Valeuz!

----------

## njsg

Se as coisas estão no disco, deve bastar arrancar o CD de instalação (não é o live-CD, mas sim um dos outros em que fazes tudo por comandos (pode ser o minimal)). 

Podes seguir as instruções, mas não crias partições nem formatas nada. Isto deve ser, no documento que mencionas, na secção "Preparing the Disks" fazer os modprobes e saltar para "Code Listing 2.13: Mount the file systems". 

Depois, quando fazes chroot (secção "Chrooting") estás basicamente a entrar no sistema que está nas partições que montaste. Basta correres o passwd depois de fazeres chroot e isso muda a palavra-passe do root.

Isto pelo menos é como se faz para discos sem Raid nem LVM, mas não vejo razão para ser diferente (a não ser que tenha alguma coisa como encriptação).

----------

